
Official starter template for TypeScript and React - tomduncalf
https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript-React-Starter
======
tomduncalf
OP here. I'm yet to try this out but it looks great - especially the fact that
it is integrated with create-react-app, and the documentation covers a lot of
common questions. As someone who is a huge fan of Typescript, and who has set
up a lot of Typescript React projects, written about doing so and helped
others do so, I'm really excited about this providing a much easier and
officially supported way to get started!

